# UPS for PS4



## vicky22.goyal (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi,

I recently brought a PS4 and now looking forward to buy a UPS for it. Can someone suggest a good UPS under 2.5k.

Thanks,
Vicky


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2015)

APC 600VA UPS -2,199.

Link:APC BX600CI-IN UPS - Buy APC BX600CI-IN UPS Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## Gollum (Dec 9, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> APC 600VA UPS -2,199.
> 
> Link:APC BX600CI-IN UPS - Buy APC BX600CI-IN UPS Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal



There another ups model from APC that is better than this one.
I use that. It gives a good backup and the power is clean too.
I use it with my ps4+ps3+TV+PC+HT


----------

